# [SOLVED]Podział neo na 5 komputerów i LAN, czym?

## Pryka

Witam, tak jak w temacie potrzebuję rozdzielić neostradę na 5 komputerów i zrobić jeszcze między nimi sieć lokalną, pierwsze co mi wpadło do głowy to jakieś urządzenie kombo ADSL + ROUTER + SWITCH

Jak ktoś ma inne sugestie to chętnie wysłucham, dodatkowo byłbym zobowiązany jakbyście podali jakieś konkretne nadające się do czegoś sprzęty.Last edited by Pryka on Sat Jun 25, 2011 7:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Garrappachc

Ja mam u siebie w domu ruter z modemem ADSL. Polecam - zero problemów ze sterownikami, przerywanym połączeniem (modemy Neo z tego słyną) etc etc. Polecam kupić jakiś ruter z szeroko konfigurowalnym softem, ewentualnie z możliwościa wgrania swojego - ja mam Asusa i brak kilku opcji boli przy konfiguracji SSH czy tunelowania.

----------

## Pryka

No dobra ale router z modemem adsl rozdzieli mi tylko neta, a mi potrzebny jeszcze LAN między tymi komputerami do udostępniania dokumentów, drukarek i innych pierdół.

btw. Dodam, że ten LAN będzie pomiędzy WinXPi Win7, może na dokładkę WinVista ale prawdopodobnie nie.

----------

## Jacekalex

Przecież router adsl na kilka portów ma zawsze wbudowanego switcha, i kompy się widzą, dzięki temu.

Bez switcha jest router jednoportowy, czyli praktycznie modem z funkcją routera, który można podpiąć do switcha.(mam na myśli urządzenia z ADSL).

Tylko zobacz, czy legalnie dzielisz neta, bo neo ma chyba z 5k za takie podłączenie - w regulaminie.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Sat Jun 25, 2011 4:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> No dobra ale router z modemem adsl rozdzieli mi tylko neta, a mi potrzebny jeszcze LAN między tymi komputerami do udostępniania dokumentów, drukarek i innych pierdół.
> 
> btw. Dodam, że ten LAN będzie pomiędzy WinXPi Win7, może na dokładkę WinVista ale prawdopodobnie nie.

 

Przecieram oczy ze zdziwienia. Router z modemem nie da Ci LANu? C'mon.

Kup jakis router z modemem adsl, skonfiguruj sobie tam neostrade i podlacz do niego komputery. Wiekszosc routerow ma 4 portowy switch, chcesz 5 podlaczyc, jezeli ktorys ma wifi to kup taki router z wifi i po klopocie. I tak, bedziesz mial LAN.

----------

## Pryka

Dobra zrobiłem EPIC FAIL  :Very Happy:  można mnie cytować  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Anyway, jakbym teraz bral router, to kupil bym pewnie tplnka tl-wr1043nd, 32M ramu, 8M flasha, Wifi N, 4 portowy switch z gigabitem, port usb i linux na pokladzie (openwrt), cudo.

----------

## Jacekalex

Ja kiedyś postawiłem w jednym biurze  tego potwora (Netgear WNDR3700 v2), z DD-WRT max na pokładzie.

Działa doskonale, ale kosztuje trochę grosza.

Sznurek z OpenWRT: http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/netgear/wndr3700

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## Pryka

Tam akurat takie sprzęciki nie są potrzebne  :Smile:  Ale fakt, faktem to co daliście to przednie maszynki...

----------

## soban_

Cerberus P 6341 - mialem mase linksysow polecam tego pentagrama jest wart swojej ceny. Daje wifi po N, po wprowadzeniu lana daje wyjscie na swiat. No i DynDnsa odswieza + sie nie zawiesza i jest cholernie stabilny.

----------

## sebas86

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Anyway, jakbym teraz bral router, to kupil bym pewnie tplnka tl-wr1043nd, 32M ramu, 8M flasha, Wifi N, 4 portowy switch z gigabitem, port usb i linux na pokladzie (openwrt), cudo.

  Mam na standardowym oprogramowaniu i generalnie godny polecenia. Tym bardziej, że ciężko będzie znaleźć coś lepszego w podobnej cenie (pomijając nawet możliwość wrzucenia OpenWRT).

----------

